# Bluetooth



## zeek (19 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous

j'aimerai que mon iPad détecte en bluetooth mon iphone 4 ( ou vis versa )
les cases bluetooth sont bien activés cependant aucun des 2 ne se detectent.

Apple a t-il mis une sécurité ? quelqu'un saurait-il pourquoi ? 


Merci
D'avance !


----------



## Rémi M (19 Octobre 2010)

Oui, il y a bien une sécurité et malheureusement tu ne peux envoyer que des images ou contacts il me semble via le bluetooth mais avec des applications, et non en natif comme ceci.

Pourquoi une sécurité, pour ne pas pouvoir faire de transfert de musique


----------



## zeek (20 Octobre 2010)

D'accord cependant je voudrais partager ma connexion bluetooth iPhone comment peut on faire pour réceptionner sur  mon iPad cette connexion Internet

Config iPhone : iPhone 4. IOs 4.1
Forfait Orange + option modem illimitée 

Merci


----------



## Gwen (20 Octobre 2010)

Impossible tout simplement.


----------



## Rémi M (20 Octobre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Impossible tout simplement.



Tu m'enlèves les mots de la bouche ...


----------



## zeek (20 Octobre 2010)

c'est absurde tout ca, cela fonctionne avec un mac portable et pas un ipad  aller comprendre, faudra pas se plaindre des jailbreak après 

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## woulf (20 Octobre 2010)

Il se murmure que lorsque l'ipad bénéficiera de l'os 4, ça deviendra possible de partager la connexion comme tu le souhaites et comme beaucoup le souhaitent


----------



## mily2b (1 Novembre 2010)

zeek a dit:


> D'accord cependant je voudrais partager ma connexion bluetooth iPhone comment peut on faire pour réceptionner sur  mon iPad cette connexion Internet
> 
> Config iPhone : iPhone 4. IOs 4.1
> Forfait Orange + option modem illimitée
> ...



Avec mywi installé sur un iPhone JB.... Il paraît que ça marche.


----------



## diegue (1 Novembre 2010)

woulf a dit:


> Il se murmure que lorsque l'ipad bénéficiera de l'os 4, ça deviendra possible de partager la connexion comme tu le souhaites et comme beaucoup le souhaitent



Mais est ce qu'Apple le désire ? N'est ce pas encore un moyen de nous obliger à avoir un contrat supplémentaire chez un opérateur ?
Même si je serais partant pour avoir un iPad au plus tôt, je ne le ferai que si on peut :

utiliser la puce de son téléphone, et le contrat inhérent
utiliser l'iPad en téléphone (même occasionnel) via un oreillette bluetooth par exemple
Je ne suis pas prêt d'en avoir un !!! dommage


----------



## woulf (1 Novembre 2010)

diegue a dit:


> Mais est ce qu'Apple le désire ? N'est ce pas encore un moyen de nous obliger à avoir un contrat supplémentaire chez un opérateur ?
> Même si je serais partant pour avoir un iPad au plus tôt, je ne le ferai que si on peut :
> 
> utiliser la puce de son téléphone, et le contrat inhérent
> ...



Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'il est fort possible que le passage à l'OS 4 sur ipad nous amène le tethering bluetooth, qui permettrait donc d'utiliser un iphone comme "borne d'accès" ou plutôt comme relais de la connexion 3G. Ca éviterait justement d'acheter un ipad 3G et un forfait qui va avec, puisqu'on pourrait profiter du forfait data de l'iphone.

Donc au sens ou tu l'écris c'est "utiliser la puce de son téléphone et le contrat inhérent"

Quant à utiliser l'ipad en téléphone, euh bof, surtout si on a l'iphone à portée de main c'est plus pratique. Enfin de mon point de vue


----------



## lupastro (2 Novembre 2010)

zeek a dit:


> D'accord cependant je voudrais partager ma connexion bluetooth iPhone comment peut on faire pour réceptionner sur  mon iPad cette connexion Internet
> 
> Config iPhone : iPhone 4. IOs 4.1
> Forfait Orange + option modem illimitée
> ...



Hello!
Je n'ai pas d'Iphone, mais n'existe t'il pas une application qui puisse le transformer en AP? 3G avec internet et fourni la connexion via le wifi (pour WM ICI )?
C'est ce que j'utilise quand pas de hot spot à disposition. Et ça fonctionne très bien.

(PS ne voyez aucun enfantillage de ma part du genre: "Iphone c'est de la m, et xyz c'est mieux... )


----------

